

EveryDNS is down for the count - whalesalad
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=everydns

======
whalesalad
It's pretty hard to find info about this online, especially since everydns.com
isn't resolving either.

Engine Yard made mention of it:
[http://engineyard.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/everydns-
unavaila...](http://engineyard.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/everydns-unavailable/)

------
socialtistics
Was on the road today and just noticed the stats for several of our sites were
really low today. This explains the problem. Does anyone know how long it was
down for? I know David is a member here so any details from him would be
greatly appreciated.

~~~
socialtistics
Oops, just noticed the answer to my question on their website. Looks like it
was only down an hour. Guess it was a slow day for our sites. Oh well. Still
support EveryDNS 100% though!

------
chaosmachine
DollarDNS is another free DNS service worth mentioning. I use it in
conjunction with EveryDNS in case one of them goes down.

<http://www.dollardns.net/>

------
whalesalad
Looks like they're back up.

